

It ships when it ships - zinssmeister
https://medium.com/on-startups/e3adac92576b

======
gurvinder
Deadline actually translates to total effort put in a task, which translates
to total cost of the task, and Managers really need to know this to control
the budget. whether to develop a feature is based on cost vs benefit analysis,
so if as a Manager I can't rely at all on the cost estimates then how can you
be sure you are building the right thing in first place.

